# neuer PC



## Ogryn (22. Juni 2008)

Hiho Leute,

Also ich will mir nen neuen Pc zulegen der um die 1300€ kosten sollte.

Ich hätte mir einmal diesen hier zusammengestellt:

Klick

was sagt ihr dazu ?? was kann ich Verändern ??

Ich will Hauptsächlich Spiele like AoC, Lotro, Warhammer Online darauf spielen !!

Freu mich auf viele Antworten


----------



## HeaD87 (22. Juni 2008)

kauf dir keinen komplett pc, stell dir lieber einen zusammen, haste mehr davon
vor allem bekommste bessere komponenten und mehr leistung für des gleiche geld was du für nen komplett pc bezahlen müsstest


----------



## CroWeD (22. Juni 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> kauf dir keinen komplett pc, stell dir lieber einen zusammen, haste mehr davon
> vor allem bekommste bessere komponenten und mehr leistung für des gleiche geld was du für nen komplett pc bezahlen müsstest



Zwar hätte die Sufu auch gereicht aber ich bin ja mal nicht so.

Ich bleibe bei der Meinung das XMX sowie ONE der absulute drecks Shop ist. 
Stell dir ein PC zusammen von z.B alternate.de

mfg


----------



## painschkes (22. Juni 2008)

Da geb ich CroWeD recht.. XMX bzw. ONE ist absoluter Mist..

Alternate / Hardwareversand bzw. nen Shopt bei dir in der Nähe ( Nich grad Mediamarkt..-.-) wäre da schon von Vorteil.. 

Auf Welcher Auflösung willst du spielen?


----------



## Ogryn (22. Juni 2008)

ich Spiel zz auf nem Notebook ^^ mit 15,4" xD

Darum will ich nen komplett neuen PC, mit Bildschirm+Tastatur

Ich hab mir den hier einmal ausgesucht da er für die Komponenten halbwegs günstig war.


----------



## HeaD87 (22. Juni 2008)

wenn du willst könnte ich dir einen gscheiten pc zustellen und hier nen bild von den komponenten reinlinken
da hättest auf jedenfall mehr dann davon als von sonem komplettpc


----------



## Ogryn (22. Juni 2008)

wäre sehr schön wenn du das für mich machen könntest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeaD87 (22. Juni 2008)

k dann müsste ich wissen
a) wieviel euro haste zur verfügung?
b) willste übertakten?
c) incl. maus, tastatur + monitor?


----------



## Carcharoth (22. Juni 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> k dann müsste ich wissen
> a) wieviel euro haste zur verfügung?



Im ersten Posting hat er was von 1300€ erwähnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeaD87 (22. Juni 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Im ersten Posting hat er was von 1300&#8364; erwähnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



._. ok dann kann man punkt a ja weglassen ^^


lesen > me


btw. hast du schon ein betriebssystem? wenn ja welches? weil wenn du 4gig ram haben wolltest bräuchtest nen 64bit betriebssystem wie vista 64bit oder xp 64bit (nicht zu empfehlen)


----------



## poTTo (23. Juni 2008)

So denne, hab mich mal drangesetzt und versucht dein "1.300 EUR" sinnvoll zu verpulvern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Leider war ja nun nicht geklärt ob Keyboard, Maus und TFT ebenfalls noch dazu kommen, daher mal nur reine Hardware !


Kingston HyperX DIMM 4 GB DDR2-800 Kit 
DIMM 4 GB DDR2-800 Kit (4096 M         == *&#8364; 86,-**

Intel® Core 2 Duo E8400 
Core 2 Duo E8400 (2x 3000 MHz)               == *&#8364; 154,-**

Asus Striker II Formula 
Striker II Formula (NVIDIA nForce 780i SLI)  == *&#8364; 224,-**

CPU Lüfter
Scythe Mugen SCINF-1000 
Mugen SCINF-1000                                      == *&#8364; 39,-**

be quiet! Dark Power PRO 550W 
Dark Power PRO 550W (550 Watt)               == *&#8364; 114,-**

Seagate ST3750330AS 750 GB 
ST3750330AS 750 GB (750 G                   == *&#8364; 119,-**

Western Digital Raptor WD740ADFD 74 GB 
Raptor WD740ADFD 74 GB (74 G             == *&#8364; 119,-**

Gehäuse Midi Tower
Chieftec BH-01B-B-SL 
BH-01B-B-SL (3 x 5,25" extern)                    ==  *&#8364; 64,-**

Gainward GF9800GTX 
GF9800GTX (NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX)      == *&#8364; 222,-**



Zwischensumme: &#8364; 1.141,-*
zzgl. Versandkosten1ab &#8364; 18,95*

*Gesamtsumme: &#8364; 1.159,95**

inkl. 19% MwSt. &#8364; 185,20    


So alle die sich fragen  "Warum sind da zwei Festplatten dabei und warum ist eine nur 74GB gross?!?!" Ganz einfach, das ist ne WD Raptor mit 10.000U/min, die wäre in solchen Bauweisen nur für das Betriebssystem gedacht, naja und alle wichtigen Programmen. Der Rest würde dann auf die 750GB Platte kommen.

Falls noch TFT o.ä damit zukommen soll, kann die WD-Raptor auch weggelassen werden, dann sind noch ca. 300EUR Reserve für Monitor, ect. Das Netzeil hat ein Kabelmanagement, d.h. nicht benötigte Kabel werden einfach abgesteckt und baumeln nicht wahllos im Gehäuse rum. Falls du noch einen TFT im Format 22" anstrebst, empfehle ich dir den "HP w2207", sattes Display, geile Farben HMDI Input. Steht bei mir aufn Schreibtisch, und hat das beste Bild ever was ich bei 22" TFT bisher gesehen hab.

Beim Tower ist es natürlich Geschmacksache, ich mag die Chieftecs, weil die ausreichen Platz haben, nicht zu vergessen da müssen noch'n Paar Lüfter rein, damit das System ausreichend Luft bekommt und ebenso auch rausbefördert ! Abraten tue ich allerdings von sämtliche Weißblech-Billigtowern für 40EUR o.ä z.B. von MS-Tech, das ist absoluter Schrott !

Beim Speicher hab ich erstmal DDR800 genommen, von Kingston weil die Kompatibilität von Kingston sehr gut ist. Auch sind ASUS Boards kleine Mimosen was RAM angeht, die mögen nicht alles (vor allem Billig wie MDT o.ä). Aber es gibt ja auch Speicherkompatibilitätslisten von den jeweiligen Herstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Neben Kingston hab ich gute Erfahrungen mit "Corsair und Crucial"  gemacht, und das sogar auf ASUS Boards 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hoffe ich konnte damit deine Entscheidung ein wenig bereinflussen.

Konfiguriert wurde das Sys bei alternate, also die Preise gehen noch günstiger, je nachdem wo bestellt wird.


Gruss
#poTTo

-edit-
Noch eins in Sachen 4GB RAM und Betriebssystem, du musst nicht zwingend auf ein 64Bit OS wechseln wenn du 4GB verbaust. 32Bit Systemen können  halt nur Max. 4GB Adressieren, und wenn dein System dann evtl. nur 3,25BG o.ä erkenne sollte, dann liegt es evtl. daran das die Graka o.ä den Platz halt schon in anspruch nimmt.  Guter Artikel dazu :

http://www.au-ja.de/review-ddr2-4gb-1.phtml


----------



## HeaD87 (23. Juni 2008)

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Box 6144Kb, LGA775, 64bit => 138,99 &#8364; 
Mainboard: MSI P45 Platinum, Intel P45 => 139,15 &#8364; 
RAM: 4096MB-Kit OCZ DDR2 PC2-6400 Titanium Dual Channel, CL4 => 79,07 &#8364; 
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Armor jr.schwarz VC3000BWS => 82,05 &#8364; 
Netzteil: ATX-Netzt..Seasonic S12-550 "Energy" 80Plus, 550Watt => 92,19 &#8364; 
Festplatte: Samsung HD642JJ 640GB SATA II 16MB => 69,49 &#8364; 
DVD-Laufwerk: Samsung SH-D163B SATA Bulk schwarz => 10,89 &#8364; 
DVD-Brenner: Samsung SH-S203P bulk schwarz => 28,39 &#8364; 
Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit SB-Version => 66,89 &#8364;
CPU-Lüfter: Noctua NH-U12P (Sockel 775/AM2/AM2+) => 50,66 &#8364;

Zwischensumme: 757,77 &#8364;

CPU:
Schneller Dualcore mit hohem übertaktungspotential

Mainboard:
Der Chipsatz ist P45. Warum P45 anstatt Nvidia Chipsatz? P45 ist schneller, stabiler, kühler und besser übertaktbar als Nvidia Chipsätze

RAM:
800MHz Ram der auch locker zum übertakten reicht

Gehäuse:
Meiner Meinung nach nen Stylisches Gehäuse.

Netzteil:
550 Watt reicht locker aus.

Festplatte:
Von der Festplatte hab ich 2 in meinem PC, sind sehr schnell und sehr leise.

DVD-Laufwerk + Brenner:
Da kann man eigentlich ned viel falsch machen, einfach die nehmen die einem am meisten zusagen.

Betriebssystem:
Auf jeden fall würde ich Vista dazu holen, da man die vollen 4GB RAM dann nutzen kann und XP meiner Meinung nach veraltet ist.

CPU-Lüfter:
Den selben habe ich auch. Beste Kühlleistung, sehr leise und leicht zu montieren

Graka:
Ja, warum noch keine Graka? Ich hab die Graka absichtlich rausgelassen da, wenn alles klappt, diese woche die ATI HD 4870 auf dem Markt kommen wird für ~ 260 &#8364;. Diese Karte wird nach ersten Tests das non plus ultra in dieser Preisklasse sein. Daher würde ich noch warten bis die von mir genannte Graka auf dem Markt ist.


Die Preise stammen bis auf den CPU-Kühler von Hardwareversand.de. Der Preis für den CPU-Kühler ist von winner-netshop.de.

Natürlich sind alle Komponenten Markenteile.


----------



## poTTo (23. Juni 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> ..
> 
> Graka:
> Ja, warum noch keine Graka? Ich hab die Graka absichtlich rausgelassen da, wenn alles klappt, diese woche die ATI HD 4870 auf dem Markt kommen wird für ~ 260 €. Diese Karte wird nach ersten Tests das non plus ultra in dieser Preisklasse sein. Daher würde ich noch warten bis die von mir genannte Graka auf dem Markt ist.
> ...



naja die 260er & 280er von nVidia sind ja auch grad auf den Markt geworfen worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ok Preislich kommt die  280er nicht an eine 4870 ran, aber erstmal die ersten Tests abwarten !


----------



## HeaD87 (23. Juni 2008)

poTTo schrieb:


> naja die 260er & 280er von nVidia sind ja auch grad auf den Markt geworfen worden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja die 280er ist ne enttäuschung, 500 euro teuer und teilweise langsamer als ne 9800gx2 und dazu noch sehr laut
zu der 260er kann ich nix sagen, noch keine benchmarks dazu gesehen, soll aber vom lesen her im computerbase forum auch ned so der burner sein

daher go ati go °_°


----------



## Ogryn (23. Juni 2008)

Danke für eure Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab jetzt einmal meinen Freund gebeten mir ein Angebot zu machen, der hat nämlich ne Firma, von dort hab ich meinen Laptop auch her und bin eigentlich recht zufrieden damit.

Mal schauen was er mir so zusammenstellen kann.


----------



## HeaD87 (23. Juni 2008)

schreib dann mal des angebot bevor du es bestellst hier rein, dann kann man ja evtl noch paar tips zur verbesserung geben, das du des best mögliche für dein geld bekommst


----------



## Ogryn (23. Juni 2008)

ja werd ich auf jeden Fall machen


----------



## Skoo (23. Juni 2008)

poTTo schrieb:


> naja die 260er & 280er von nVidia sind ja auch grad auf den Markt geworfen worden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja, tests abwarten, aber man kann jetzt schon sagen, das die HD 4870 genauso wie die kleinere schwester HD 4850 die Preis/Leistungsknaller werden. Schon jetzt kann Nvidia der HD4850 in sachen P/L nichts bzw. kaum was entgegensetzen.

@Potto: Nicht ASUS-Boards haben macken mit MDT-Ram, sondern die Nvidiachipsätze sind es, die damit Probleme haben. Mal von abgesehen, das ich bei deinem vorgeschlagenen system Das Board,die WD Raptor und die Graka zu teuer finde für das gebotene und für das, was der TE spielen will.
Das board würd ich zum beispiel gegen ein EP35/45-DS3P von Gigabyte austauschen bzw. gegen ein P5k/Q Pro von Asus austauschen - gleiche Leistung für ca. 80-100€ weniger.
Die Raptor ersetzen durch ein günstigeres und grösseres Standardmodell.
Und die Graka würd ich zumindest austauschen gegen eine HD4850 - ne ecke günstiger und von der Leistung her nehmen die sich net viel.


MfG


----------



## poTTo (24. Juni 2008)

Skoo schrieb:


> Die Raptor ersetzen durch ein günstigeres und grösseres Standardmodell.
> 
> 
> MfG



Du hast aber gelesen was ich zur Raptor geschrieben habe und warum ne zweite Platte (Standartmodell) ebenfalls dabei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Raptor ist allein fürs Betriebssystem da und ein paar Programme, für nichts anderes ! Der ganze Rest würde auf den Standart kommen ! Die Raptor dient einzig dazu die Systemperformance zu steigern, das wars schon. Außerdem hab ich ja geschrieben bei Bedraf kann die Platte auch weggelassen werden !

Zum Board kann ich sagen, Gigabyte, ja warum auch nicht. Und wegen der Graka, ich hab halt'n Modell genommen was aktuell auch am Markt zur Verfügung steht und nicht erst die Tage kommt und evtl dann vergriffen sein könnte aufgrund der hohen Nachfrage ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




gruss


----------



## Ogryn (24. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich jetzt, sagen wir einmal die HD 4850 GraKa und dazu nen Intel Prozessor nehme, läuft das dann genauso gut wie wenn ich nen AMD + die 4850 nehme ?


----------



## HeaD87 (24. Juni 2008)

Ogryn schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt, sagen wir einmal die HD 4850 GraKa und dazu nen Intel Prozessor nehme, läuft das dann genauso gut wie wenn ich nen AMD + die 4850 nehme ?



gut läuft alles beide nur haste ne mit ner intel cpu mehr leistung und bei deinem budget würde ich auch die 4870 holen, die diese woche rauskommt


----------



## Skoo (24. Juni 2008)

poTTo schrieb:


> Du hast aber gelesen was ich zur Raptor geschrieben habe und warum ne zweite Platte (Standartmodell) ebenfalls dabei ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Natürlich habe ich das gelesen...aber die bringt nur was für leute, die wirklich auf jedes hundertstel frame aus sind und sich ein wenig in der materie auskennen, was der TE anscheinend nicht tut. Is mir aber auch lax...is ja nicht mien geld,was verbraten wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (24. Juni 2008)

Skoo schrieb:


> ...Is mir aber auch lax...is ja nicht mien geld,was verbraten wird.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



...dito... der TE schrieb max. 1,3k EUR, daher hab ich einfach versucht Leistung pur aus der Maschine rauszuholen. Günstiger gehts natürlich immer, vor allem auch mit vergleichbahrer Leistung.


Der TE hat ja nun auch einges an Eckdaten, daher liegt der Rest eh in seiner Entschidung.

gruss


----------



## Ogryn (24. Juni 2008)

Bin zwar net der Pro auf dem Gebiet aber ein bisschen kenn ich mich auch aus ^^

Ich hoff mein Freund kann mir bald sein Angebot rüberschicken.


----------



## Ogryn (4. Juli 2008)

Gehäuse ATX Midi Tower Casetek CK-1028-2B-F
ohne Netzteil, USB&Audio&FW, mit 12 cm Lüfter
Mainboard Intel ATX DP35DPM 1333 Mhz FSB
4 DDR667/800
1 * PCIe 16x
3 * PCI
3 * PCIe 1x
6*SATA / 12 USB 2.0
1*eSATA
Intel Pro 10/100/1000
1394a
8 channel
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 2.5GHZ
SKT775 FSB1333 6MB
HDD SATA 2 500 GB Seagate ES2 ST3500320NS
LG DVD+/-RW GSA-H55NBLK schwarz mit SW
+20x8x10x -20x6x10x RAM12x, Farbe: schwarz, mit
SecurDisc Funktion, inkl. SecurDisc Software, Bulk
Logitech Tastatur G15 Gaming Tastatur
Grafikkarte Gigabyte PCI-E GF 9600GT 512MB
720MHZ
PCIe x16/ NVIDIA/ 512 MB/ DDR3/ 256 Bit/
Features: HDCP/ Verpackung: Retail
Dienstleistung - Konfiguration und Test
Kingston Dimm 667 Mhz KVR667D2N5K2/4G Kit
2 x 2 GB
Netzteil 550 W Silent stromsparend 12 cm Lüfter

02 MS Windows VISTA HOME Premium D 64bit 1 Stk. 99,00 99,00 20 %


22 " LCD/ 55,9 cm/ digital/analog/ schwarz/ schwarz/
1000 :1/ 300 cd/qm/ horiz.: 170 °/ vert.: 160 °/ 5 ms/
1.680 x1.050/ Speaker/ TCO99/ Pixelfehlerklasse: II/
VESA Bohrung: 100 x 100 mm/ DVI-D, 3,5mm Klinke
(Stereo), D-Sub 15 pol./ 5,4 kg netto/ CE/
03 Monitor 22" TFT FSC SCALEOVIEW D22W-1 1 Stk. 269,00 269,00 20 %


Angebotswert inkl. Mwst: 1.316,00

wegen der GraKa meint er, dass die ATI zwar preis/Leistungs mäßig besser sind, die aber ziemlich schlechte Treiber haben, dazu kann ich aber nix sagen, hatte noch nie ne AIT GraKa

was sagt ihr so über das Angebot ?


----------



## HeaD87 (4. Juli 2008)

tut mir leid aber dein kumpel hat keine ahnung ^^ und 1316 euro dafür ist abzocke
würde meine zusammenstellung von der 1. seite nehmen, den e8400 evtl gegen nen q9450 quadcore (4 x 2,67ghz) tauschen, ne hd4870 reinstecken und nen samsung syncmaster 226bw holen als monitor, da haste mehr von deinem geld dann


----------



## poTTo (4. Juli 2008)

Also 1300 EUR für die Kiste, ich hab mal die Hardwarepreis überschlagen, bis auf VISTA alles bei alternate (also gehts noch billiger) und komme da auf 1.100 EUR, d.h. dein Kumpel verdient locker "200 EUR" an Dir da er ihn ja sicherlich zusammenbaut, oder sollste das auch noch machen ??

Folgende teile würd ich ebenfalls wechseln :

CPU : zum 8400er
Graka: 4850 o. 8800GT 
Ram : 667 ?? warum DDR 800 und dann Giel, OCz, Corsair, ordentlichen Kingston, aber nicht den Restmüll von Kingston
TFT : HPw2207, aber keine überteuerten FCS ! den gibts für 220EUR im Netz

Und deinem tollen Kollegen kannst mal das "Fass ohne Boden" servieren ! So ein Abzocker !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogryn (15. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mich jetzt entschlossen das hier zu bestellen, wollte aber nochmal nachfragen, ob ihr vl. noch etwas verbessern, bzw. ändern würdet.


Grafikkarten ATI PCIe:  Sapphire HD4870
Software OEM Betriebssysteme: Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64-Bit
CPU Sockel 775 Core 2 Quad: Intel® Core 2 Quad Q6600
TFT-Monitore 22 Zoll:  Samsung SyncMaster 226BW
Netzteile bis 600 Watt: be quiet! Dark Power PRO 550W
Gehäuse Big Tower: Thermaltake SwingRS 100 VF8000BNS
Gehäuse Lüfter: Papst 4412F/2GLL
Tastatur: Logitech G15 Keyboard refresh
Mainboards Sockel 775: MSI P45 Neo3-FR
Festplatten 3,5 Zoll SATA: Seagate ST3500320AS 500 GB
Arbeitsspeicher DDR2-800: A-DATA DIMM 4 GB DDR2-800 Kit
DVD-Laufwerke IDE:  Asus DVD-E818A6


Das würde mir vom Preis her ziemlich gut zusagen.


----------



## HeaD87 (15. Juli 2008)

kein q6600 der ist veraltet
nen q9450 oder e8400 kaufen aber sonst passt alles perfekt
wieviel bezahlste dafür?


----------



## Skoo (15. Juli 2008)

Tausch das MSiboard gegen ein Asus P5Q Pro oder ein Gigabyte EP45-DS3(P/R), liegen beide preislich um die 100€, ansonsten ganz ok.


----------



## Ogryn (15. Juli 2008)

kommt ca. auf 1100€ ohne Versand, aber das sollten auch nur 15€ sein.

ja das mit dem Prozessor weiß ich jetzt auch nicht ^^ hab eigentlich eh den anderen genommen, naja =)


und wieso sollte ich das Board tauschen ??


----------



## HeaD87 (16. Juli 2008)

wo bestellst du? 1100 sind meiner meinung nach zuviel


----------



## Ogryn (16. Juli 2008)

Alternate, wo soll ich deiner Meinung nach bestellen ?? Am besten wäre ein Shop!


Man muss aber sagen, dass da ein 22" Bildschirm und ne G15 Tastatur dabei ist.

Ps.:  Ich hätte noch ne Frage, und zwar zahlt sich der Quad eigentlich schon aus ?? weil ansonst würd ich den gegen den Core2duo mit 3.1ghz austauschen !?


----------



## HeaD87 (16. Juli 2008)

alternate ist nen sehr guter shop, zwar teuer aber guter service
wennste geld sparen willst würde ich bei hardwareversand.de bestellen
der quad zahlt sich NICHTMEHR aus da veraltet, kommente spiele werden mehr kerne unterstützen zb farcry2 bis zu 8 kerne, zur zeit isses so das nur wenige spiele alle 4 kerne unterstützen aber meiner meinung nach isses zukunftssicherer nen quad zu holen wenn man den pc 2 jahre behalten will, wennste nen quad willst hol dir auf JEDENFALL den q9450, haste mehr als von dem alten q6600
der q6600 ist noch im alten fertigungsprozess hergestellt, dh er wird wärmer und zieht mehr strom, der q9450 ist im neuen fertigungsprozess hergestellt und erzeugt weniger abwärme und braucht weniger strom und lässt sich teilweise besser übertakten


----------



## Ogryn (2. August 2008)

So, 

da endlich mein Geld vom Ferienjob überwiesen worden ist werd ich am Montag bestellen.
Ich hab mich jetzt doch für die GTX 260 entschieden.

Jetzt aber noch ne Frage, wegen dem MB, welches soll ich da jetzt nehmen ??


----------



## xFraqx (2. August 2008)

Ogryn schrieb:


> So,
> 
> da endlich mein Geld vom Ferienjob überwiesen worden ist werd ich am Montag bestellen.
> Ich hab mich jetzt doch für die GTX 260 entschieden.
> ...



Viel Grafikspeicher macht sich erst in hohen Auflösungen mit hohen Qualitätseinstellungen wirklich bemerkbar ( 2048x1536 , 16xFSAA und 16x AF , da kommt dir 1 GB deutlich besser als 512 )

Musst du entscheiden was genau du willst.

Nochwas zum Thema Quad CPU : mMn ist ein schneller Dual Core ( Core 2 Duo E8600 ) schneller als ein Quadcore. Was natürlich immer von den Spielen abhängt. Solang du nicht viel Videobearbeitung machst oder Farcry 2 zocken willst , nimm nen Dual Core und übertakte den.


----------



## Ogryn (2. August 2008)

sry ich meinte mit "MB" das Mainboard ^^


----------



## xFraqx (2. August 2008)

Ogryn schrieb:


> sry ich meinte mit "MB" das Mainboard ^^



Nimm das Asus P5Q Deluxe oder Pro. Hab selber das Deluxe drin und funktioniert perfekt ;> Bewegt sich so um 150&#8364;.

Asus P5Q Deluxe

Asus P5Q Pro


----------



## HeaD87 (2. August 2008)

Ogryn schrieb:


> sry ich meinte mit "MB" das Mainboard ^^


irgend ein gutes p45 board von msi, asus, gigabyte 

und zur gtx260
hätte da eher die hd4870 geholt, in der regel gleich schnell und oft schneller als die gtx260 und dazu noch günstiger >.>


----------



## Miccellomann (3. August 2008)

ALso:

Ich sehe für den Preis nur zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. weiter sparen und nen iMac 24" mit der 8800GT Grake kaufen. Da haste wenigstens sowas wie ein Betriebssystem dabei. Für WOW absolut perfekt die Maschine....für alle anderen täglichen Aufgaben absolut genial...Vor allem: Keine Viren, keine Abstürze keine Treibersorgen.

2. Sollten es wirklich nur die 1300,- sein, kauf bloß keine Einzelteile. Lass Dir Deinen Rechner von jemandem zusammenbeuen, der auch Ahnung davon hat. Denn nur dann gehst Du sicher, nicht auf gesundes Halbwissen, wie hier im Forum zu stossen, sondern hat aufeinander abgestimmte Komponenten. Wenn es denn ein Vista Rechner sein MUSS, dann geht mal auf die Website von Dell und such Dir ein XPS System aus. Die taugen. Da haste alles aufeinander abgestimmt und sehr sehr gute SPieleleistung, Overclockingpotential und die Möglichkeit das Dingen zu erweitern. Vor allem ist im Preis der größeren XPS Systeme gleich eine X2 Graka dabei....also lass das BAsteln und bestell Dir lieber nen gut zusammengebauten und aufeinander abgestimmten Rechner aus Profihand. Und Dell ist hier der richtige Anbieter mit dem ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Besser ist eigentlich nur noch Apple....


----------



## xFraqx (3. August 2008)

Miccellomann schrieb:


> ALso:
> 
> Ich sehe für den Preis nur zwei Möglichkeiten:
> 
> ...




Dell XPS Systeme auf Spieleleistung abgestimmt. Bei dem Satz musste ich lachen. Overclockingpotenzial ... sicher doch ... Profihand ... alles klar ! Gut ich baue mir meinen PC nicht mehr selbst zusammen sondern kaufe mir blind bei Dell einen PC mit der selben Leistung für das dreifache wo ich nichtmal weiß was drin ist.. Na klar. Deswegen kauft ja auch jeder Dell PCs ist ja logisch !

Wozu bitte willst du eine 8800GT kaufen ? Die ist völlig überholt ( aber immer noch flott , das steht außer Frage ) und für das Geld kriegst du auch ne 3870 oder ne 4850 von ATi..

Damit du jetzt nicht einfach blind dagegenargumentierst , will ich ein Beispiel machen :


Der Dell XPS 630 " Gaming "

Eckdaten sind wie folgt :

C2D E8300 @ 2,83 GHz ( Stock denke ich mal )
Win Vista Home Premium ( Ob 32 oder 64 Bit wird nirgendwo verraten )
2 GB DDR2 800 Ram ( Noname Teil gehe ich von aus )
500 GB Festplatte ( Auch Noname , Marke wird nirgendwo verraten )
Und jetzt festhalten : Geforce 9600 GT

Ich zitiere gerne Barlow : " An dieser Stelle hauen wir uns alle gemeinsam vor den Kopf " 

Der Brüller schlechthin folgt aber noch : 1149&#8364; will Dell dafür haben. 


Nun kommen wir zum Selfmade PC :

Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450 Tray ( 4x 2,66 GHz )
Asus P5Q Deluxe 
Xigmatec CPU Kühler
4096 MB Kit OCZ ReaperX DDR2 800
Aerocool Gehäuse
BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 550W
HIS HD 4870 GDDR5
Seagate Barracuda 500 GB
LG Brenner

+ Zusammenbau

952&#8364; 

Vista wären 120 Euro Aufpreis, womit wir einen PC hätten der extremes OC Potenzial hat ( Sehr gutes Gamer Mainboard ) , Rund 40% mehr Leistung hat ( Achtung Übertreibung ! ;> ) und zudem noch billiger ist + Genauso fachmännisch zusammengebaut wird. 

Was lernen wir daraus ? Richtig , kannst du dir selber denken. 


Selbst zusammengebauter PC mit aufeinander abgestimmten Komponenten ( Noch nichtmal können vorrausgesetzt , das kann wirklich jeder solang man das Handbuch liest ) > Fertig PC > Dell PC > Vobis 486er > Meine alte Ps2 > iMac und Apple sowieso


So und nun Flame on.


----------



## Miccellomann (3. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Dell XPS Systeme auf Spieleleistung abgestimmt. Bei dem Satz musste ich lachen. Overclockingpotenzial ... sicher doch ... Profihand ... alles klar ! Gut ich baue mir meinen PC nicht mehr selbst zusammen sondern kaufe mir blind bei Dell einen PC mit der selben Leistung für das dreifache wo ich nichtmal weiß was drin ist.. Na klar. Deswegen kauft ja auch jeder Dell PCs ist ja logisch !
> 
> Wozu bitte willst du eine 8800GT kaufen ? Die ist völlig überholt ( aber immer noch flott , das steht außer Frage ) und für das Geld kriegst du auch ne 3870 oder ne 4850 von ATi..
> 
> ...



Also zur Graka:

Schau Dir mal Benchmarks an. Die 3870 ist leistungsmäßig der 8800GT in vielen Bereichen unterlegen. Auch wenn Du sagst die ist "überholt". ATI ist auch wegen schlechter Treiberanbindung bekannt....wieso ne Karte von ATI nehmen? Das ist Geldverschwendung. Darüberhinaus ist Dell nicht überteuert...denn wer in ner Zukunftssicheren MAschinen nen Dual Core kauft...naja der is selver schuld. Apple nehme ich da mal aus. Apple hat sicher andere Kunden als Gamer...wobei der iMac 24" und der, zweifelsohne wirklich teure MAc Pro, mehr als dazu geeignet sind. 

Ich habe für nen XPS 420 mit besagter Geforce (die ATI Karte stand auch zu Debatte) 4 Gig Ram, Viste Homne Premium 64 bit, 500 gig HDD, core 2 quad 2,4 ghz 800 tacken bezahlt. In Einzelteilen mit OS hätte ich den nie für diesen Preis bekommen.

Nochwas zu Apple. Das zum gamen mittlerweile Windows auf den Kisten läuft, sollte man wissen. Und dann ist ein iMac nicht zu verachten was die PErformance angeht. Apple ist halt, vor allem wegen des weitaus überlegeneren OS eine bessere Plattform als ein PC. Halt nicht unbedingt bei Games. Aber der MAc ist die einzig existierende Plattform auf denen (nativ ohne Hacks) Linux, MAc OS und Windows laufen. Definitiv die beste wahl...für den HArdcore Gammer in MAc Pro Form jedoch sehr teuer. Aber für den normalen Zocker reicht der größte iMac um Längen aus....mehr als 30 Bilder pro Sekunde kann eh keiner wahrnehmen. Ich verstehe die ganze FPS-Hascherei nicht. Es geht um Spielbarkeit. Und da sind die genannten Systeme mehr als geeignet zu ahc AOC und MAss Effekt zu verarbeiten mit über 40 Frames


----------



## xFraqx (3. August 2008)

Miccellomann schrieb:


> Also zur Graka:
> 
> Schau Dir mal Benchmarks an. Die 3870 ist leistungsmäßig der 8800GT in vielen Bereichen unterlegen. Auch wenn Du sagst die ist "überholt". ATI ist auch wegen schlechter Treiberanbindung bekannt....wieso ne Karte von ATI nehmen? Das ist Geldverschwendung. Darüberhinaus ist Dell nicht überteuert...denn wer in ner Zukunftssicheren MAschinen nen Dual Core kauft...naja der is selver schuld. Apple nehme ich da mal aus. Apple hat sicher andere Kunden als Gamer...wobei der iMac 24" und der, zweifelsohne wirklich teure MAc Pro, mehr als dazu geeignet sind.
> 
> Ich habe für nen XPS 420 mit besagter Geforce (die ATI Karte stand auch zu Debatte) 4 Gig Ram, Viste Homne Premium 64 bit, 500 gig HDD, core 2 quad 2,4 ghz 800 tacken bezahlt. In Einzelteilen mit OS hätte ich den nie für diesen Preis bekommen




ATi und Nvidia sind von der Leistung her ungefähr auf einem Niveau. Die 3870 wird garantiert nicht langsamer sein als eine 8800 GT mit 256 MB. Die 3870 ist etwas langsamer bis genauso schnell wie die 8800 GT mit 512 MB. Die 4850 kostet genauso viel wie die 8800 GT mit 512 MB und bringt mal locke 15% mehr Leistung. Zukunftssichere Maschinen mit Quad Core sind genauso Quatsch , da es kaum ein Spiel gibt dass so wirklich einen Leistungsschub von QuadCore bekommt. Mein übertakteter E7200 ( mittlerweile auf 2x 3,2 GHz ) schlägt einen Q6600 um längen In Spielen die keine QuadCore unterstützung haben (das sind so 99% aller Spiele ). 


Ich weiß ja nicht welche Benchmarks du liest , aber diese hier sagen was anderes :

Crysis 1280x1024 4xAA/16xAF

HD3870 : 16 FpS
8800 GT 512 MB : 16 FpS

Call of Juarez DX10 4xAA/16xAF

HD3870 : 18 FpS
8800 GT 512 MB : 13 FpS

Quelle : http://www.allround-pc.com/artikel/grafikk...8800-gt_seite_7


Wenn du für dein System da 800 Euro bezahlt hast , hat man dich aber ganz schön über den Tisch gezogen. Bei Hardwareversand hättest du für das System mit Zusammenbau 725&#8364; bezahlt wenn man nur Markenkomponenten verwendet ( Teures Asus Mainboard , Q6600 , Cosar TwinX Speicher , Bequiet Netzteil ).


Soviel zu " Fertige PCs sind billiger"

Ausnahme ist da www.one.de , die PCs mit Markenkomponenten verkaufen die auch noch günstig sind.


----------



## HeaD87 (3. August 2008)

Miccellomann schrieb:


> ALso:
> 
> Ich sehe für den Preis nur zwei Möglichkeiten:
> 
> ...



auf solche leute bitte nicht hören @threadersteller, der meint andere hätten keine ahnung aber labert selbst den größten mist
also nicht beachten so einen 8D
wer macs als spielerechner empfielt hat einen an der klatsche, das sind designrechner für büros das man was schickes da stehen hat mehr nicht und dell rechner sind auch nur was für leute die keine ahnung von computern haben und sich aus unwissenheit nen komplett rechner holen
bei macs und dell pcs gilt
a) überteuert
b) sehr schlechtes preis-leistungs-verhältnis
c) schlechte leistung für einen überteuerten preis

hab kein bock alle aussagen von dir zu kommentieren, würde zu lange dauern dir bisl wissen zu vermitteln, aber deine ganzen aussagen sind gelaber aus unwissen, mehr nicht >.>



@xfragx
warum empfiehlst du one.de xD? ist doch der totale kack laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fornix (4. August 2008)

Ich hätte es nicht gedacht, aber ich bin mal mit xFragx einer Meinung. xD

@ Apfel-Fetischist: Du willst uns erzählen, dass sich Dell hinsetzt und alle möglichen Komponenten in allen möglichen Kombinationen testet und dann die perfekte Kombi anbietet, weil sie ja die Gamer so lieb haben? Und vor lauter Bescheidenheit geben sie dann die Marken der verwendeten Komponenten nicht an?


----------



## xFraqx (4. August 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> auf solche leute bitte nicht hören @threadersteller, der meint andere hätten keine ahnung aber labert selbst den größten mist
> also nicht beachten so einen 8D
> wer macs als spielerechner empfielt hat einen an der klatsche, das sind designrechner für büros das man was schickes da stehen hat mehr nicht und dell rechner sind auch nur was für leute die keine ahnung von computern haben und sich aus unwissenheit nen komplett rechner holen
> bei macs und dell pcs gilt
> ...




Hab mir mal einen Komplett PC bei One.de bestellt und war sehr zufrieden , für 599€ sehr gute Leistung und schnelle Lieferung.


----------



## Ogryn (4. August 2008)

jo also seit ich mich ein bisschen mit der Materie beschäftigt hab bin ich vom Thema komplett Pc sowieso abgekommen.

Mittlerweile bin ich auch vom Thema Quad core wieder etwas weggekommen da sich das meiner Meinung zur zeit einfach noch nicht lohnt, wieso knapp 100€ mehr zahlen wenn ich für ~2 Jahre weniger Leistung  habe.

Aja und ich hab noch ne frage, wenn ich jetzt ne cpu mit 12mb Cache hab, währen da Ram mit 1066 MHz mehr zu empfehlen oder ist es egal wenn die nur 800 MHz hätten ??


----------



## xFraqx (4. August 2008)

Ogryn schrieb:


> jo also seit ich mich ein bisschen mit der Materie beschäftigt hab bin ich vom Thema komplett Pc sowieso abgekommen.
> 
> Mittlerweile bin ich auch vom Thema Quad core wieder etwas weggekommen da sich das meiner Meinung zur zeit einfach noch nicht lohnt, wieso knapp 100&#8364; mehr zahlen wenn ich für ~2 Jahre weniger Leistung  habe.
> 
> Aja und ich hab noch ne frage, wenn ich jetzt ne cpu mit 12mb Cache hab, währen da Ram mit 1066 MHz mehr zu empfehlen oder ist es egal wenn die nur 800 MHz hätten ??



Ich lehne mich mal ganz weit aus dem Fenster und sage mal das hat nichts damit zu tun. 

Der RAM Takt dient meines wissens nur dazu den Speicher im RAM zu verarbeiten. Der Cache vom Prozessor dient nur dazu die ganzen Bits und Bytes die er verarbeitet kurz auszulagern. 

Ram mit 1066 MHz ist natürlich schneller , aber dann würde ich schon einen richtigen nehmen ( Kingston HyperX , GEIL , Cosair TwinX , Mushkin etc. ) die flotten Dinger fallen meist durch auffällige Lüfterkonstruktionen auf ^^

Was eher eine Rolle spielt sind die Latenzen ( Im RAM , nicht bei der Internetverbindung ). Wie genau und warum das die Leistung beeinflusst kann ich dir nicht sagen , ich hab von RAM überhaupt keine Ahnung :/


----------



## HeaD87 (4. August 2008)

naja, je mehr mhz der ram hat desto höher sind die timings, den ram kann man dann auf bessere timings stellen trotz mehr mhz und der wird auch dementsprechend dann wärmer, mehr weis ich aber auch nicht ^^


----------



## Ogryn (5. August 2008)

das wurde mir halt gestern so erklärt ^^


----------



## Klos1 (5. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> ATi und Nvidia sind von der Leistung her ungefähr auf einem Niveau. Die 3870 wird garantiert nicht langsamer sein als eine 8800 GT mit 256 MB. Die 3870 ist etwas langsamer bis genauso schnell wie die 8800 GT mit 512 MB. Die 4850 kostet genauso viel wie die 8800 GT mit 512 MB und bringt mal locke 15% mehr Leistung. Zukunftssichere Maschinen mit Quad Core sind genauso Quatsch , da es kaum ein Spiel gibt dass so wirklich einen Leistungsschub von QuadCore bekommt. Mein übertakteter E7200 ( mittlerweile auf 2x 3,2 GHz ) schlägt einen Q6600 um längen In Spielen die keine QuadCore unterstützung haben (das sind so 99% aller Spiele ).



Einen Q6600 kannst du auch auf 3 Ghz übertakten, nur so zur Info. In was soll dein 7200er einen Quad also um längen schlagen? Die meisten Spiele werden seitens der Grafikkarte limitiert, also erzähl keinen Blödsinn. Schau dir erstmal Benchmarks an. Da sind die Dualcores natürlich etwas schneller, bedingt durch den höheren Takt, aber bestimmt nicht viel. Far Cry 2 wird im übrigen sogar Okta unterstützen. Mafia2 wird auch auf Quadcore ausgelegt sein. Ob man sich jetzt also einen Dual- oder Quadcore kauft, sollte man zunächst mal davon abhängig machen, wie lange man die Kiste behalten will. 

Achja und Dell ist der größte scheiß. Ein Kumpel hatte Dell, die haben sogar ein eigenes Bios. Wie man da von gutem Overclocking reden kann, ist mir ein Rätsel. An die meisten Einstellungen kam ich nichtmal ran.


----------



## Klos1 (5. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Dell XPS Systeme auf Spieleleistung abgestimmt. Bei dem Satz musste ich lachen. Overclockingpotenzial ... sicher doch ... Profihand ... alles klar ! Gut ich baue mir meinen PC nicht mehr selbst zusammen sondern kaufe mir blind bei Dell einen PC mit der selben Leistung für das dreifache wo ich nichtmal weiß was drin ist.. Na klar. Deswegen kauft ja auch jeder Dell PCs ist ja logisch !
> 
> Wozu bitte willst du eine 8800GT kaufen ? Die ist völlig überholt ( aber immer noch flott , das steht außer Frage ) und für das Geld kriegst du auch ne 3870 oder ne 4850 von ATi..
> 
> ...


 
absolut /signed

Wer Dell empfielt hat mal sowas von keine Ahnung.


----------



## xFraqx (5. August 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Einen Q6600 kannst du auch auf 3 Ghz übertakten, nur so zur Info. In was soll dein 7200er einen Quad also um längen schlagen? Die meisten Spiele werden seitens der Grafikkarte limitiert, also erzähl keinen Blödsinn. Schau dir erstmal Benchmarks an. Da sind die Dualcores natürlich etwas schneller, bedingt durch den höheren Takt, aber bestimmt nicht viel. Far Cry 2 wird im übrigen sogar Okta unterstützen. Mafia2 wird auch auf Quadcore ausgelegt sein. Ob man sich jetzt also einen Dual- oder Quadcore kauft, sollte man zunächst mal davon abhängig machen, wie lange man die Kiste behalten will.
> 
> Achja und Dell ist der größte scheiß. Ein Kumpel hatte Dell, die haben sogar ein eigenes Bios. Wie man da von gutem Overclocking reden kann, ist mir ein Rätsel. An die meisten Einstellungen kam ich nichtmal ran.



Dass im Moment Dual Cores schneller sind steht außer Frage. Aber ich muss dir in dem Punkt zustimmen dass ein Quad Core zukunftssicherer ist. Allerdings muss man auch einiges anlegen ( Core 2 Extreme QX9770 - rund 800€ ). 

Das Dell der größte Scheiß ist steht wohl außer Frage :>


----------



## Klos1 (5. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Dass im Moment Dual Cores schneller sind steht außer Frage. Aber ich muss dir in dem Punkt zustimmen dass ein Quad Core zukunftssicherer ist. Allerdings muss man auch einiges anlegen ( Core 2 Extreme QX9770 - rund 800€ ).
> 
> Das Dell der größte Scheiß ist steht wohl außer Frage :>



Sorry, aber wer einen QX9770 kauft ist selber schuld Kentsfield 6600er G0-Stepping ca. 130 Euro, ohne Probleme auf 3 Ghz zu takten. Oder alternativ 9450er Yorkfield für aktuell 230 Euro zu haben. Bekommst du ohne auch nur die Spannung zu erhöhen auf 3 Ghz und hast fast schon die Leistung deines QX9770er. Sonst trennt die eigentlich kaum was, offener Multi und der große hat glaub 400 Mhz FSB. Was du aber durch das takten ja dann auch annährend hast. 

Ich persönlich würde mir keinen Dual mehr kaufen. Schneller ist er, aufgrund des höheren Taktes. Bei gleichen Takt ist der Quad bei neuen Spielen immer leicht schneller. Leider gibt es bisher nur ca. 10 Spiele, die an die 10% Leistungsgewinn durch Quad verzeichnen. Mehr als 10% springt aber auch beim Dual durch höheren Takt nicht raus. Auf beiden wird dein Spiel flüssig laufen, sofern die Graka keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht. 

Aber jeder wie er will, nur bitte keinen Dell


----------



## HeaD87 (6. August 2008)

die extreme cpus sind nur für übertakter oder leute für die geld keine rolle spielt da


----------



## xFraqx (6. August 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wer einen QX9770 kauft ist selber schuld Kentsfield 6600er G0-Stepping ca. 130 Euro, ohne Probleme auf 3 Ghz zu takten. Oder alternativ 9450er Yorkfield für aktuell 230 Euro zu haben. Bekommst du ohne auch nur die Spannung zu erhöhen auf 3 Ghz und hast fast schon die Leistung deines QX9770er. Sonst trennt die eigentlich kaum was, offener Multi und der große hat glaub 400 Mhz FSB. Was du aber durch das takten ja dann auch annährend hast.
> 
> Ich persönlich würde mir keinen Dual mehr kaufen. Schneller ist er, aufgrund des höheren Taktes. Bei gleichen Takt ist der Quad bei neuen Spielen immer leicht schneller. Leider gibt es bisher nur ca. 10 Spiele, die an die 10% Leistungsgewinn durch Quad verzeichnen. Mehr als 10% springt aber auch beim Dual durch höheren Takt nicht raus. Auf beiden wird dein Spiel flüssig laufen, sofern die Graka keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.
> 
> Aber jeder wie er will, nur bitte keinen Dell



Der E7200 bietet im Moment das beste P/L Verhältnis. 100&#8364; und bei mir läuft er auf 3,3 GHz problemlos mit einem Scythe Cooler.



> die extreme cpus sind nur für übertakter oder leute für die geld keine rolle spielt da



qft ^^


----------

